# anyone built a log arch?



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

I would like to build a log arch similar to this one.









I would like it bigger though and want it to attach to the draw bar on my tractor.
for the wheel assembly I'm thinking of using an old mobile home axle I have. for the frame I have i-beams and steel pipe available.

anyone have any thoughts are idea's?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Never built one. Just some thoughts, if you leave the axle intact, it will have to sit at the end of the beam meaning a huge turn radious and limits log length to whatever that is. Unless you can load the logs over the axle. Then you're building a trailer. If you cut the axle to make stub axles you're dealing with cut pipe which isn't as strong, you might have to infill the center with a steel rod. Maybe not.

So part of the lift action of the one in the picture is the 3pth so you'll have to winch the front too. Or something. Neat project!


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

heres a link to a mother earth log arch to build, 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yourself/1985-09-01/An-All-Purpose-Straddle-Wheeled-Hauler.aspx

And heres a link to a log skidder for an ATV would probably be fine, convert for tractor or use on your ATV, 

http://wn.com/ATV_log_skidder

I was lucky and used my 16 ft. trailer, a ramp and wench, because I could get to anything I needed to, but I can see where it could be necessary, and I had a slow process. 

But my project for my large building was handled by the sawmill company completely, I just hauled it all home. Are you doing the sawmill board cutting also?? I might have missed that?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Check out this one in Vermont built with a trailer house axel.

http://antiquetractorsforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=25970

 Al


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Trailer house axles are pretty wide. Unless you are clear cutting or your woods are fairly open maneuverability could be an issue.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

alleyyooper that is very close to what I had in mind. thanks for the link. I'm not sure I care for how they did the attachment for the come-along though.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

Ray said:


> heres a link to a mother earth log arch to build,
> 
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yourself/1985-09-01/An-All-Purpose-Straddle-Wheeled-Hauler.aspx
> 
> ...


ray I have thought about building this for awhile. the mill store rebuilding project just gives me a real good excuse. some of the trees that will be cut are not reachable by truck and trailer. we have an experienced person running the sawmill but I will be there as his helper and overseeing the saw milling.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

Ross said:


> Never built one. Just some thoughts, if you leave the axle intact, it will have to sit at the end of the beam meaning a huge turn radious and limits log length to whatever that is. Unless you can load the logs over the axle. Then you're building a trailer. If you cut the axle to make stub axles you're dealing with cut pipe which isn't as strong, you might have to infill the center with a steel rod. Maybe not.
> 
> So part of the lift action of the one in the picture is the 3pth so you'll have to winch the front too. Or something. Neat project!


ross I would like to be able to winch from the front as well if needed, I'm not sure it would be needed though. The idea is to back the arch over the log and lift from the middle which should lift the whole log then secure the front with a chain to hold it in place.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

mrpink said:


> ray I have thought about building this for awhile. the mill store rebuilding project just gives me a real good excuse. some of the trees that will be cut are not reachable by truck and trailer. we have an experienced person running the sawmill but I will be there as his helper and overseeing the saw milling.


You cant do that! If your gonna keep in time frame yas gotta get some Georgia mules and harness


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

TNHermit said:


> You cant do that! If your gonna keep in time frame yas gotta get some Georgia mules and harness


that would be nearly perfect in my mind till I start thinking 1) I'm not set up to have mules (though I've always wanted a pair). 2) I would have to learn how to drive them as well as get all the equipment. 3) my old tractor is much easier and cheaper


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Just when I was getting finished up with some projects.... someone posts pics of something I need... At least i have the axle,wheels and metal and come-alongs. I guess next week in log arch week.
Thanks for the Post


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

My only concern would be that since you're making it bigger and planning on hauling bigger logs, trailer home tires are pretty small and narrow to carry that kind of load if you get into wet ground. They're going to turn into boat anchors. I'd try to find something through a wrecker or somewhere with wider tires.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Your welcome. A winch could replace the come along even a electric winch with power from the tractor.

I had a pair of mules once. They skided smaller logs OK, but needed rest and feed during the day. Took longet than dumping a 5 gallon can of gas in the tractor.


 Al


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

All I can say is-----it must be wonderful to live in an area where trees grow big, tall, straight, and plentiful enough to use as timber for lumber. Much different than here on the somewhat treeless plains. Ample moisture makes all of the difference in the world I guess. Enjoy!


----------

